# Do's and don'ts of plowing with an ATV



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a mostly gravel drive. Not a quad, but on my old Chevy truck plow I had a welder split a heavy walled pipe the whole length and weld brackets on each end. It then slips over the wear bar of the plow. It doesn't dig up the gravel when the ground isn't frozen. It doesn't scrape very well but it leaves most of the gravel in place.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I would say it depends on the amount of snow your area receives, a 600# ATV can only push so much snow. I'm a big fan of snow blowers, watching the neighbor using a plow you never know when to push the snow back and how far, get a big dumping of snow early before the ground is froze you can roll the sod very easy, don't push it back and if winter sticks around for the season you're hiring someone to come in with a front end loader.


----------

